# Ipod touch code de securité



## Fahrz_10 (9 Décembre 2010)

Tout d'abords bonjour ! 
Voila , j'ai acheté mon Ipod touch il y a déjà un petit moment ! J'y avait mis un code ( pour évité le vol ou tout au moins faire ch*er le voleur ) Depuis j'ai désactivé ce code mais aujourd'hui j'aimerai jailbreak mon Ipod touch 2G V4.1 MB et je voudrai le réinitialisé ! 

Mais voila j'ai un gros problème , J'ai peur quand réinitialisant mon Ipod , L'appareil me demande le code de sécurité ( que j'ai oublié ) et la ce serait dans le c** ... 

J'aimerai votre avis , L'Ipod me redemandera t'il le code de sécurité ou non ? 
J'ai lu le que l'appareil désactive le code par défaut ? Vrai ? 


Cordialement Fahrz_10 
Merci d'avance


----------

